# Precise duration of time.



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 8, 2021)

I apologize, but I have autism, which comes along with OCD. I am VERY protective of my bottles. How long would it take for a bottle to turn the slightest purple? Does the process start the second a bottle comes in light with UV rays?  I make mistakes on my own standards  sometimes and it really bothers me a lot. Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Len (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi TxBottleDigger.

Re: How long --There is no real easy answer. Each bottle is different. The uv light interacts with the mineral manganese to turn purple. The quantity content differs with each turn of the century bottle maker. This Summer I thought I'd experiment with a couple of bottles and some pepper plants that I have seed grown since June in pots on the same tables. An A & P extract and Durkee Challenge Sauce were the glass entries. Well, to date the A & P is definitely in the lead with a clearly noticeable purple base and mostly amethyst color overall.  Two Cubanelle peppers in the pot right next to it are just now turning red (2nd place). The Durkee has darkened to a smokey color. Other green bell peppers are also making a push for the bronze coming down the harvest stretch. With your bright, strong Texas sun the process of color change will probably be much quicker. So, as you can see, there are several variables. Just make sure you take in your treasured glass before any big storms and have fun with it in the warm weather.


----------



## Len (Sep 8, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi TxBottleDigger.
> 
> Re: How long --There is no real easy answer. Each bottle is different. The uv light interacts with the mineral manganese to turn purple. The quantity content differs with each turn of the century bottle maker. This Summer I thought I'd experiment with a couple of bottles and some pepper plants that I have seed grown since June in pots on the same tables. An A & P extract and Durkee Challenge Sauce were the glass entries. Well, to date the A & P is definitely in the lead with a clearly noticeable purple base and mostly amethyst color overall.  Two Cubanelle peppers in the pot right next to it are just now turning red (2nd place). The Durkee has darkened to a smokey color. Other green bell peppers are also making a push for the bronze coming down the harvest stretch. With your bright, strong Texas sun the process of color change will probably be much quicker. So, as you can see, there are several variables. Just make sure you take in your treasured glass before any big storms and have fun with it in the warm weather.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't know if this is true or not, but I have a suspicion that glass with manganese in it may have come straight from the factory with the slightest purple tinge to it.  It seems that you can always tell if something is going to turn purple or not, even before it's obviously noticeable at first glance.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 9, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I don't know if this is true or not, but I have a suspicion that glass with manganese in it may have come straight from the factory with the slightest purple tinge to it.  It seems that you can always tell if something is going to turn purple or not, even before it's obviously noticeable at first glance.


I have not been at this very long, I am in the Chicago area and been digging the same burn dump for a year and half. I have a lot of bottles with a faint purple color, to them. The dump stopped 1925-1930,they have not seen the sun in a long time. Is it just UV rays or could a very intense heat change it to, I would think what the bottle is made with could be more of a factor. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 9, 2021)

It is oxidation of the manganese in the glass which produces the amethyst color. Manganese was used as a clarifier. Glass was clear leaving the factory. The more manganese in the glass the more pronounced the color. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 9, 2021)

Is UV light the only way it oxidizes? Digging purple bottles i have to say I don't know. Can time alone do it?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Colgate on the left and Sanford both no later than 1920 I think? Hienz later,  all found by each other. I don't know know if these are of oxidation examples or something else. I would put a picture of the yellow guy scratching his head but every time I try to it gets erased when I send.


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 16, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I apologize, but I have autism, which comes along with OCD. I am VERY protective of my bottles. How long would it take for a bottle to turn the slightest purple? Does the process start the second a bottle comes in light with UV rays?  I make mistakes on my own standards  sometimes and it really bothers me a lot. Sorry for the stupid question.


The only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------



## Dogo (Sep 16, 2021)

Look through the bottom of the bottle sideways, that can be your first indicator.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 17, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Look through the bottom of the bottle sideways, that can be your first indicator.


Oh definitely. That’s what I always do. The thick glass reveals the purple all the time. It can be quite challenging sometimes to see if a bottle is purple. The lighting means everything.


----------



## Len (Sep 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is UV light the only way it oxidizes? Digging purple bottles i have to say I don't know. Can time alone do it?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hi RB!
Both good questions. I read somewhere that most major bottle makers quit using manganese by about 1915.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

Len said:


> Hi RB!
> Both good questions. I read somewhere that most major bottle makers quit using manganese by about 1915.


Germany supplied a large part of the worlds manganese, it was one of the first things they stopped exporting. We needed to find a new or different source, which we did.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Sep 18, 2021)

Anyone know if the Germans resumed sending manganese in the '20s or '30s??


----------

